# Do Some Bases Layer Better?



## MorpheusPA (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been attempting layering and swirling and I have a problem with the layers separating.  I'm pouring at 125° (or extremely close by my thermometer) and spraying liberally with 90% rubbing alcohol on each layer before pouring.  The previous layer usually has a moderate skin...which could be my issue, too.

I tried a stained glass-like soap with seven layers.  All adhered except the last one.  My tropical sunrise soap was worse with around 20 layers, almost none of which adhered.  That got chopped up and repurposed as Tropical Chunk.    I meant to do that.  Yeah....

The Candelwic base, which I don't care for, is noticeably different than the WSP Pro Base I have up and coming next.  Would it be possible to have differing layer results with different bases?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but I THINK I have discovered that the layers don't adhere very well if you let the 1st layer (the last one in the mold that is) get too cold.  

I just made another loaf of layered MP made out of my scraps and i purposely did NOT refridgerate or try to rush the cooling of the layers.  It seems to have helped.  

I also have not idea if the 90% as apposed to the 70% (cheaper) stuff that I use makes any difference either.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Jan 27, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but I THINK I have discovered that the layers don't adhere very well if you let the 1st layer (the last one in the mold that is) get too cold.
> 
> I just made another loaf of layered MP made out of my scraps and i purposely did NOT refridgerate or try to rush the cooling of the layers.  It seems to have helped.
> 
> I also have not idea if the 90% as apposed to the 70% (cheaper) stuff that I use makes any difference either.



I tried not refrigerating as well and that DID help...but I still have layer separation issues.  I haven't tried it with the tiny mold yet (where an error doesn't cost me 3 1/2 pounds of soap but rather 11 ounces), but I will shortly.

Hey, I can give away a lot...but not 3 1/2 pounds every time I make a mistake.


----------



## scrubadubsoap (Feb 3, 2010)

*I also have that problem...*

Yes, I've also tried to make a layered peppermint and chocolate soap. What happend was that I poured the first layer and let it set (NOT in fridge) untill it had a thick skin. I sprayed with alcohol and poured the second layer. After I unmolded, the layers stuck together for a few days but then separated. I also discovered that in the center of my tray mold a lot of the colour mixed together suggesting that the first layer was still to warm to pour the second. But, I know if you wait too long the won't stick together. So, in my case the soap mixed because the first layer was too warm, and the layers didn't stick! What are we to do?

Chelsey
http://craftthisblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## carillon (Feb 7, 2010)

I think additves can play havoc with layers sticking together I use SFIC bases all of the time and have never had a problem with layers falling apart except the time I added some monoi oil and dry powders to the base.

When I make mine I spritz the base as soon as I pour it and it's still hot to remove bubbles.  I let it set up a little until it forms the "skin" on top and you can lightly poke it without your finger going through it, then I spritz it again (by this time the original that you sprayed it with has evaporated or incorporated into the soap) and pour the new base on top of it.  The new base shouldn't be too hot either, or else it will melt the soap below it, but it needs to be warm enough so that it will meld with the base below it.

If you want to try SFIC bases, there's still a co-op at CT for them going on.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2010)

I should not matter how long the 1st layer sets before you pour the sevcond. I make a special layered mothers day soap each year. One year I had the 1st layer in the mold & literaly packed the mold away untill the following year. I got the mold back out, poured the secong and had no problem.

You do need to use A LOT of alcohol & be sure tyo pour second layers quick while the alcohol is still wet. If it has dried it will not work.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Feb 21, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I should not matter how long the 1st layer sets before you pour the sevcond. I make a special layered mothers day soap each year. One year I had the 1st layer in the mold & literaly packed the mold away untill the following year. I got the mold back out, poured the secong and had no problem.
> 
> You do need to use A LOT of alcohol & be sure tyo pour second layers quick while the alcohol is still wet. If it has dried it will not work.



I'll try that--I tend to be a bit spare on the alcohol, which could very well be my problem.  I did make a mica rainbow soap (trying to use nothing but micas--the red was disappointing, I was forced to use a touch of iron oxide in the indigo) and did spray much more heavily.  The layers are solid as the proverbial rock.


----------

